# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Μετατραυματικού Στρες >  Καινουριος εδω..

## Μίκρος Πρίγκηπας

Καλημερα απο εμενα και καλως σας βρηκα.Να σας πω με λιγα λογια την ιστορια μου.Πριν εναμιση χρονο εχασα σε τροχαιο τον αδερφο μου και εναν παρα πολυ καλο μας φιλο. Απο τοτε μου εχει δημιουργηθει απιστευτη φοβια για τα αμαξια.Δυσκολευομαι πολυ να βρισκομαι μεσα. Στην αρχη θεωρησα οτι ειναι κομματι του πενθους.Αρχισε ομως να γινεται δυσλειτουργικο,καθως δεν μπορουσα να παω ουτε στη δουλεια μου.Ξεκινησα να πηγαινω με ΜΜΜ και πλεον καταλαβα οτι χρειαζομαι αμεσα βοηθεια οταν με επιασε μια απιστευτη κριση οταν φρεναρε αποτομα το αστικο.3 μηνες μετα και αρχισα να νιωθω καλυτερα,κανω κοντινες διαδρομες και το δουλευουμε συνεχως.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Καλημερα απο εμενα και καλως σας βρηκα.Να σας πω με λιγα λογια την ιστορια μου.Πριν εναμιση χρονο εχασα σε τροχαιο τον αδερφο μου και εναν παρα πολυ καλο μας φιλο. Απο τοτε μου εχει δημιουργηθει απιστευτη φοβια για τα αμαξια.Δυσκολευομαι πολυ να βρισκομαι μεσα. Στην αρχη θεωρησα οτι ειναι κομματι του πενθους.Αρχισε ομως να γινεται δυσλειτουργικο,καθως δεν μπορουσα να παω ουτε στη δουλεια μου.Ξεκινησα να πηγαινω με ΜΜΜ και πλεον καταλαβα οτι χρειαζομαι αμεσα βοηθεια οταν με επιασε μια απιστευτη κριση οταν φρεναρε αποτομα το αστικο.3 μηνες μετα και αρχισα να νιωθω καλυτερα,κανω κοντινες διαδρομες και το δουλευουμε συνεχως.


Λυπάμαι πολύ για το περιστατικο που συνέβει.θα ήταν όντως ένα μεγάλο σοκ.το γεγονός ότι προχωρά και κανείς αυτά τα βήματα είναι πολυ σημαντικό. Σου εύχομαι να το ξεπερασεις γρήγορα

----------


## Μίκρος Πρίγκηπας

Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ.

----------

